# DP vs. Psychosis



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it possible to be suffering from Psychosis and think that its DP or close to DP? sorry for another stupid question. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea you could have dp/dr and be psychotic at the same time. I wouldn't worry about it unless your hearing voices and thinking God needs you to save the world or some other delusional belief.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Usually people who are having problems with psychosis wouldn't think, maybe i have a problem with psychosis, an example, a beautiful mind. So it's most likely just DP.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

True Psychosis and DR/DP are two entirely different kettles of fish. Sure, people with Psychosis do experience DR/DP, but the similarity ends there. Chemically, the two are completely unrelated.

I was once given an anti-psychotic for my DR/DP, and it made it WORSE. Much much worse. And I'm sure there are others on this board that have had the same experience.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i was once given an anti-psycotic for its 'anxi anxiety benefits' ..... i slept for about 2 days and felt like i had died and gone to hell


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

isn't it a main symptom of dp/dr to think you have a psychosis?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Thayli said:


> isn't it a main symptom of dp/dr to think you have a psychosis?


i was just thinking the same thing,this question seems to pop up all of the time,but when your feeling so weird all the time i find im always looking for answers but when im feeling mentally strong i try and accept it for what it is ,introspection caused by anxiety ... well thats my therory


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

well fear of going insane is one of dp's main symptoms, i dont have that so much anymore now that i've reasearched dp a little more and know that there's no risk of me really going insane, however at the beginning i felt like i was slowly slipping into schitzophrenia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

brain damage, fear of going crazy are symptoms. I took an anti-psychotic for about a month and it just numbed my head, i lost most of my intuition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

My moms psych gave me some samples of zyprexa when i first started to have this stuff, it just made me into a major zombie, later i read on the box that the stuff was also expired, real nice


----------



## Paideuo (Nov 2, 2006)

I had fears that I was becoming schizophrenic as well. I still do, actually. I was fairly convinced that I was developing Schizophrenia and told my therapist this. She put me on Quetiapine (Seroquel) and I became a total zombie. I swear my IQ was cut in half and my memory was almost ZERO and the process of going to sleep was such an absolute nightmare while I was on the crap; it caused me to feel such indescribably weird and distressing emotions. Throughout my time taking it, my feelings of derealization and depersonalization increased very dramatically. It became positively unbearable and so I went off the stuff and I improved very dramatically, though I swear it caused changes to the structure of my brain which are still in the process of being reversed.

Interestingly, though I had never hallucinated prior to taking antipsychotics, I did once while on them; one night I began to hear voices in my air conditioner. It sounded like two girls laughing and talking constantly. Every time I would turn it off, the voices would stop, but as soon as I turned it back on they began again. Very frightening. Fortunately, nothing like that had ever occurred or has occurred since.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

In direct answer to Tethra I think it is a very good question and perhaps requires more research.

Over the years I have been on this board some have benefited from antipsychotic medication me being one and some haven't.

I personally come to believe that DP/DR is a symptom of anxiety, treat the anxiety the DP/DR goes away.

When I was in the throes of a psychosis I thought that it was just DP/DR as coming to terms with the initial illness was very difficult. A secondary symptom was DP/DR because of anxious thoughts that you were going insane/mad.

Being psychotic doesn't necessary mean the end - it can be quite liberating for a few people examples being Winston Churchill, Van Gough, etc. You see the world differently as you do with DP/DR and both I believe are due to chemical imbalances which can be corrected- psychosis - dopamine imbalance anxiety - serotonin imbalance. This isn't the be and end all of it though as the mind is very complex and everyone is an individual I hasten to add.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

One of the main symptom's of anxiety disorder's is the fear of going insane. One of the main causes of dp/dr (if not the main cause of dp/dr) is anxiety. So i would have to say that dp/dr is not like psychosis at all and that dp/dr does not leed to psychosis.

Once i got my anxiety treated my dp/dr went away totally so there was no psychosis there at all. Fear of going insane was also one of my main symptom's.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Once i got my anxiety treated my dp/dr went away totally


Absolutely. The same with me.

For those of us who 'only' have DR/DP, taking an anti-psychotic is akin to having a frontal lobotomy. And DR/DP. Nice.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

how did you get your anxiety treated ?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Basically, benzos and cipramil to get my anxiety down to managable levels, then sheer bloodymindeness/selfishness to enjoy my life.


----------

